# Gentoo Partitionieren

## criseas

Hey Leuts,

ich bin eben auf ein großes Problem gestoßen was ich unterschätzte.

Beim einrichten von meinem Gentoo sties ich auf ein paar Probleme welche nun zu weiteren führten.

Da ich ein MSI Wind U115 hybrid Luxery hab ergeben sich mehrere Probleme.

Ich habe Hardware die nciht direkt unterstützt wird, die 

WLAN Karte Ralink ra2860sta  (in der Kernelkonfiguration selber war sie leider nicht vorhanden  :Sad: . )

"Lösung" zu finden hier: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2860

das Compilieren gem. Anleitung funktionierte nicht direkt, ich befragte einen Freund der meinte ich muss noch wpa_supplicant emergen also tat ich dies... es wollte 156 Pakete Emergen..., BRAUCH ich wirklich wpa_supplicant? Naja so ließ ich es arbeiten und darauf hin kam folgendes Problem...

Das Netbook hat eine 8gb SSD und eine 160 GB HDD 

aufgeteilt hatte ich es für Gentoo wie folgt:

/dev/sdb2             3,4G  2,0G  1,2G  63% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda2              74G  184M   70G   1% /mnt/gentoo/home

/dev/sdc2             274M  6,8M  253M   3% /mnt/gentoo/boot

sdc ist mein usbstick^^.

Nun kam ich wieder und wollte weiter machen (156 Pakete dauern ja) 

Es war für nix mehr Speicherplatz vorhanden... nun wusste ich natürlich nciht was ich löschen soll...

Nochmal ins Handbuch geschaut viel mir auf das im Beispiel 7,9 gb allein für usr vergeben wurde wobei dort 6,0 schon gebraucht wurden...  also 4gb reichen vorne und hinten nicht.

Bevor ich aber nun Rumwrickel dacht ich mir, frag ich hier wie ichs am besten anstelle und mache alles Platt und fang neu an.

Ich wollte euch nun um Tipps bitten wie ich es am besten lösen kann. Ihr denkt jetzt wo ist das Problem mach doch alles auf die 160er... ja ist ne möglichkeit ABER  mein Netbook ist bekannt dafür das es bis zu 13 Stunden unter last laufen kann wenn alle unnötigen sachen abgeschaltet werden... so auch die HDD... entsprechend wird es kompliziert wenn ich später versuche das umzu setzen... was mein ich nun damit:

Ich möchte versuchen alle wichtigen Sachen auf die SSD zu bekommen die ich für den Betrieb brauche und alle sachen die zum laufen NICHT notwendig sind, also die auch unmountet werden können (evtl ja Sourcedateien oä) auf die HDD. Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht was das alles ist und hoffe hier auf tipps und Hilfe. Evtl kann man ja komplett usr auf die HDD legen dann wären später Zich GB frei auf der SSD allerdings glaub ich da nicht dran  :Wink: .

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit vieles in extra Partitionen zu legen.

Zur Verteilung stehen also 8 GB SSD und 160 GB HDD^^

Fest verteilt ist mein Boot auf einen extra USB stick.

Ich favorisiere ext4 weil ich der Meinung bin es ist Performanter;)

/dev/sdc1    /boot     ext2

Okey zweiter Teil des Postings:

Warum bekomm ich wenn ich gechrootet bin die Manpages mit vielen ESC Zeichen angezeigt Oo

Ist es möglich einen Treiber extra zum Kernel hinzuzufügen nicht als Modul?

Und kennt sich wer mit dem Grafikchip des U115 aus? Es ist ein GMA500 der bekanntlich viele Probleme macht und es gibt poulsbodriver, gibt es da schon eine zuverlässige Lösung unter Linux?

Soo hoffe es ist euch nicht zuviel und ihr könnt helfen  :Very Happy: 

Danke aufjedenfall  :Smile: .

Viele Grüße

Criseas

Edit1: Uff eigtl wollt ichs bei Disskussionen erstellen, vlt gehörts aber auch hierhin? Notfalls bitte verschieben  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Also erstmal passt das System locker auf eine 8GB SSD, was vielleicht nicht gut geht ist Openoffice zu kompilieren, da nimm besser openoffice-bin   :Very Happy: 

Eine sehr schoene Option in der make.conf ist:

```
DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"
```

Da speichert er all die heruntergeladenen Source Dateien, das sollte auf jeden Fall auf die HDD. Das brauchst du auch nur wenn er neue Pakete baut.

Die eigentlichen Pakete werden in /var/tmp/portage/ gebaut. Da kannst du im Zweifelsfall alles loeschen, wenn er nicht gerade kompiliert.

Ich wuerde einfach alles als eine Partition anlegen, so nutzt du den Speicherplatz am besten. Dann eben /home von der HDD einhaengen.

So sieht das bei mir aus mit 64GB SSD:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 58G  6.6G   49G  13% /

/dev/root              58G  6.6G   49G  13% /

devtmpfs              3.9G  248K  3.9G   1% /dev

rc-svcdir             1.0M   88K  936K   9% /lib64/rc/init.d

shm                   4.0G     0  4.0G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb3             677G  319G  325G  50% /home

tmpfs                 4.0G  4.0K  4.0G   1% /tmp
```

Das ist ein kompletter Desktop mit 2 verschiedenen Kernel Sourcen, Openoffice, crossdev und und und alles in 6,6GB

//edit: zum Thema wpa_supplicant, ja du brauchst ihn. Aber guck in deinen anderen thread, das Programm hat eine qt4 USE flag und zieht die die kompletten kdelibs mit rein.

----------

## Josef.95

 *disi wrote:*   

> //edit: zum Thema wpa_supplicant, ja du brauchst ihn. Aber guck in deinen anderen thread, das Programm hat eine qt4 USE flag und zieht die die kompletten kdelibs mit rein.

 Hm..., bist du dir da mit den kdelibs sicher?

ich denke das sollte auch ohne kdelibs klappen (sofern den überhaupt das Qt4-GUI gewünscht wird.)

wpa_supplicant-0.7.1.ebuild

```
qt4? ( x11-libs/qt-gui:4

x11-libs/qt-svg:4 )
```

----------

## schachti

Viele Dateien aus /usr werden im laufenden Betrieb benötigt, Du kannst also nicht das komplette /usr auf die HDD legen und sie dann abschalten (oder Du musst damit leben, dass die HDD jedes Mal beim Starten eines Programms hochdreht).

Die folgenden Verzeichnisse kannst Du aber auf jeden Fall auf die HDD auslagern, weil sie nicht im laufenden Betrieb gebraucht werden:

/usr/portage/ (inkl. distfiles, siehe Tipp von disi)

/usr/src/

Evtl. auch /usr/include/ (das weiss ich aber nicht sicher).

----------

